# My first Martin bow



## spitfire (Aug 31, 2002)

This was my first Martin bow. Dad got it for me when I was about 5, give or take a yr. or two. It would have been in the late 70's. It measures 25-3/4" long as seen in the pic's. Does anyone have anymore info. on this bow? Any info would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------

